# 8 Sai Lầm Khi Kê Giường Nệm Khiến Bạn Không Thể Ngủ Ngon



## thuthuytatana (21/12/18)

Cách sắp xếp, bày trí các thiết bị, đồ vật nội thất phòng ngủ có ảnh hưởng lớn tới giấc ngủ của bạn, đặc biệt là giường ngủ, đặt giường sao cho không chỉ đảm bảo được diện tích căn phòng mà còn đảm bảo các yếu tố phong thủy, cũng như giúp bạn dễ đi vào giấc ngủ là điều được khá nhiều người quan tâm, cân nhắc khi bố trí nội thất phòng ngủ. Sau đây, TATANA sẽ liệt kê ra 8 Sai Lầm Khi Kê Giường Nệm Khiến Bạn Không Thể Ngủ Ngon để bạn có thể chọn được một vị trí đặt giường lý tưởng nhất nhé!

*1. Kê giường, nệm (đệm) nhìn thẳng vào WC:*
Dù bạn có giữ gìn nhà vệ sinh sạch sẽ thế nào, những mùi khó chịu vẫn có thể lọt vào nơi ngủ nghỉ, không chỉ gây ảnh hưởng giấc ngủ mà còn cả sức khỏe của bạn.

*2. Gương đối diện giường, nệm (đệm):*
Bạn sẽ dễ bị cảm giác giật mình khi mới tỉnh dậy và nhìn thấy bóng người trong gương. Nếu bạn không có phòng thay đồ, trang điểm riêng, vị trí thích hợp duy nhất để đặt gương là đầu giường, nệm (đệm) hoặc làm gương sau các cánh cửa tủ.

*3. Xếp đặt đồ điện tử xung quanh giường, nệm (đệm):*
Phòng ngủ là nơi bạn thư giãn để lấy lại sức khỏe. Nếu trong phòng có tivi, điện thoại, bạn sẽ bị cuốn theo các chương trình giải trí, lướt mạng Internet mà quên ngủ đúng giờ, từ đó khiến đồng hồ sinh học của bạn bị thay đổi và không ổn định.

*4. Trần nhà có cảm giác nặng nề:*
Nhiều gia đình có xu hướng chọn những chiếc đèn chùm cỡ lớn, sử dụng họa tiết trang trí trần thạch cao rườm rà. Bạn sẽ cảm thấy mệt mỏi và rối mắt khi nằm trên giường, nệm (đệm) và nhìn lên cao.

*5. Điều hòa đặt ngay đầu giường, nệm (đệm):*
Hơi lạnh phả trực tiếp sẽ khiến bạn dễ bị đau đầu, cảm lạnh.

*6. Cửa mở là nhìn thấy giường, nệm (đệm):*
Khi bạn đang nằm trên giường, cửa mở sẽ khiến bạn mất cảm giác riêng tư. Gió thổi bất ngờ cũng dễ khiến bạn bị cảm. Bạn nên kê giường ở góc xa cửa nhất có thể.

*7. Đầu giường, nệm (đệm) chơi vơi giữa phòng:*
Do lựa chọn hướng, nhiều chủ nhà đặt giường chéo, quay đầu về phía cửa ra vào... Tất cả các vị trí này sẽ khiến bạn không an tâm khi ngủ nghỉ.

*8. Tận dụng gầm cầu thang làm phòng ngủ:*
Dù khu vực này có rộng rãi thế nào, bạn cũng không nên bố trí chỗ ngủ nghỉ. Bạn sẽ không thể ngon giấc khi có người thường xuyên đi lại trên các bậc cầu thang.

Hy vọng qua bài viết trên, các bạn có thể chọn được những vị trí đặt giường phù hợp cho gia đình, để có được những giấc ngủ thật ngon và chất lượng bạn nhé.


----------

